# bayou garcon



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

Headed out this morning before the Ole Miss game for a couple of hours. Hotty Toddy. Managed two redfish at 27" and 20". Both caught on 1/4 ounce jighead with a gulp shrimp. Oh and a hat...


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice I will have to try there sometime. Where do you put in at?


----------



## jbs_bama (May 24, 2010)

Very nice


----------



## T.Hearn (Nov 12, 2009)

I put in at coronada blvd off of innerarity point. First time I tried over there. Didn't have lots of time because of the early game today. I'll prob go in the morning and cover some more ground.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

a little off topic
but don't you think the county should do something to repair that landing 
it is a shame this asset is going to waste
maybe even make parking available by buying some lots or improving easements
it would be great for yaks and small boats due to how shallow it is there


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice hat!!!

:clapping:

But really, sounded like a decent trip.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Wait! Is that my hat??
Does it say Mathews solo cam??
Nice fish. I caught three today but they were all over the slot!! Fun to catch but sucks at supper time!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## benjarmouche (Sep 9, 2013)

Probably some huge trout in there right now chasing mullet. Topwater.


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Cool spots on the rat red. Nice catches btw!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great fish man!


----------

